# New here, new puppy & crate training questions!



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all! I knew Havtahava (Kimberly) from another forum and she was kind enough to invite me over here! We picked up our new Havanese, Luke, on July 4. He's 12 weeks and adorable! He already knows what "no" means and will stop doing what he's doing. He's already been using a crate and his breeder had him sleeping through the night at around 8 weeks. He enjoys going in and out of his crate. Over the past couple of days while we've been home, we've closed his crate a few times to get him used to it, etc. 

Anyway, on to our first issue...During the night we move his crate from the living room to my side of the bed and towards the foot. He follows me EVERYWHERE. The first night we had him home he went in his crate fine, whined once and was fine after I reassured him by putting my fingers in and showing him I was there. Then he went to sleep and slept through the whole night. 

Last night was his second night. We went to bed at 10:30. He whined at first, I reassured him and he layed down. Five minutes later, more whining. He kept it up for about fifteen minutes and it got louder and louder and louder. I had to reassure him. I've read to do that instead of ignoring it. He would fall asleep and wake up every ten minutes to find me. I had to get out of bed to reassure him b/c he'd start howling/whimpering. At about 11:15 I moved his crate closer to me hoping he could look up and see me but our bed is high. He'd lay down after he saw my face but I'd have to lean over the crate for about 3-4 minutes so he'd see me b/c he'd look up 3-4 times to make sure I was there. I'd no sooner fall asleep then ten minutes later the whimpering would start again. I'm right here! So then I remembered reading where some people elevated their puppy's crates to make it easier. So I got one of our large tray tables and put his crate up there. The rest of the night we all slept peacefully since he was near me.

This morning he went outside fine and while I got ready he went in and out of his crate to lay down.

How will we be able to move his crate to the floor eventually? I know it's only day 2. Did I do the right thing or should I have just let him howl it out even if it meant waking my 4 and 8 year old up? I posted this question earlier today on a general dog forum and they said I should have completely ignored him but I wasn't "approved" to post here yet and wanted to get Havanese owners' opinions first.

I left the house for the first time this morning to take the kids to camp. We tried to make it as uneventful as possible. I left him with a Kong to distract him but I guess since they call this breed "velcro" dogs, there's a reason. He did notice us leave and I heard him whimpering/whining as we left. I came back 20 minutes later and I swear I heard him still whining as I was opening the door. Does it get easier? I'm back home now but will have to leave later today for longer periods and tomorrow as well. This was a good first week to have him because I'm more flexible and can come in and out periodically. But next week I'll be more regular...2 1/2-3 hours then a break, etc.

My next question is when you take them somewhere in the car, like to the vet, etc., what kind of crate do you use? His wire crate is the 24" long one and is pretty darned big for him right now to fit in the car. Should I get a smaller plastic sided one for car trips?

Thanks..sorry this was so long! 

Thanks everyone! I'm excited to be here and will post pictures of Luke soon as soon as I figure out how. We're off to our first vet appointment!

StephB


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Putting him up high so he could see you was the right choice. You won't have to keep the crate up there forever. Once he sleeps through the night fine you can start lowering it down (maybe wait a couple of days after that point). Also, how were you reassuring him? I would just stick my fingers in, say shush it's bedtime, go to sleep and that usually did the trick. If he keeps it up and you're talking to him in a babying voice it doesn't work as well, IMO.

And as far as coming back and having him still be crying just wait it out. It takes a while for them to be okay with you leaving, but it will happen. 20 minutes can be too long for a first time. Do it multiple times a day for 5-10 minute time frames and completely ignore him when you go in and out. Make sure he can see you walking in and out of the room while ignoring him so he knows that you're coming back. Walking out of the room isn't you going away forever! Just be patient and keep up witht he training. You're doing fine.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doh! I missed this topic and replied to you privately from your other message. I'm glad you made it in.

Carolina said pretty much what I would say, but she used a fewer words. LOL!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing great. Soon he will know from your breathing or snorning..haha...that you are in the bedroom and he will be fine.

I would go out and start the car...then stand at the door for 3 to 5 minutes to listen...cut off the car...go in and ignore Cicero while I fixed something to drink...then get him out. He learned very fast that I'm coming back and that he gets out on 'my time'.

Now is also a great time to teach him to lay on his side for brushing and clip a tiny amount on one nail each day or so so he will get use to you messing with his feet. 

It's also a great time for pictures! :wink:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think you are doing great! I honestly think it's the same as with human babies....if they can't SEE you, they are afraid you left them...so being all by himself in this still new environment must be very scary to the little guy, so he just wants to be reassured that it's all ok...eventually he'll relax and you can slowly move him further away from the bed.

Marley hates being left behind in any way, shape or form, but I have to do what I have to do....it still breaks my heart at times to see him pout as he goes into the crate as I leave, but we always come back and he'd always been fine. 

And remember.... we will have to see pictures!!!

Alexa


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree completely with Lina. Its o.k. to reassure a new pup as long as you don't give in and take him out just for whining (unless he has to go out to potty). Putting your fingers in the crate with a soft reassuring voice for a few seconds should do the trick. You were smart to put Luke up where he could see you, and you can put him back on the floor in a few days when he learns you're still there.

Leaving the house means very short practice sessions. I started with 2 minutes and worked up. Also use the same exact words when you leave. They learn that's the key that you always come back. As far as trips in the car, you can use a smaller plastic crate or a softsided one. But most of all, *WE NEED PICS* of Luke!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You are doing great. Once my dogs went into the crate for the night I never took them back out. Smarty sleeps on the bed, but when we were at friends for a couple of days she had to sleep in her crate and she was fine. Galen takes her nap in her crate, she just goes in and lays down.

Do not give into the whining. That will reinforce the behavior you do not want. Leaving for short period is a good idea. Praise then Harry when you take him out when he is calm and guiet and he will have idea in not time.

Have fun puppies are the best.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! I'm so glad you made it over here Steph! Congrats on your new baby. Of course, you don't know but you must post a picture as soon as you post!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate the reassurance! He IS sleeping through the night, it's the getting to sleep in the first place that was the issue. So I'll keep him up for a while. Since I'm local this week I'll just try and come home after every one of my appointments. It'll be tough but that's OK.

He did fine today though. I came home four times today...after 20 minutes, after 40 minutes, 1 hour and then 40 minutes again. He did fine each time! The other three times he just looked up at me like, "oh, you're home?"  I guess that is a long time for the first time being truly "away" but we did practice with him while we were at home yesterday and just in different rooms since we knew we had to get back to real life this week. It's just hard having to work and do all this transitioning. I'm thankful that I have a flexible job right now though!!

And here he is!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a sweet face. He has the look that says he knows he has found the right forever home! I love his markings and his white is SO white. Beautiful


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Steph.:wave: 
Luke is such a cutie. Love his little white tuft on top of his head!!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I did originally want to name him something like "Prince" or "Spike" or something related to the tuft of hair on his head. But I got vetoed! LOL!

I'm having trouble with my signature, so I hope it shows up correctly. The name keeps ending up smooshed against the photo!

StephB


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

stephb11 said:


> Thanks guys! I did originally want to name him something like "Prince" or "Spike" or something related to the tuft of hair on his head. But I got vetoed! LOL!
> 
> I'm having trouble with my signature, so I hope it shows up correctly. The name keeps ending up smooshed against the photo!
> 
> StephB


Welcome! Lots of good people here with lots of good advice! As for the signature....Press the ENTER key after the picture stuff that is written.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We have had Gage for a couple of weeks..he started out sleeping right by me and now he sleeps on the floor....does just fine....last night he kept whining so we took another potty break and put him back and he went right to sleep...we have our moments but he is a mamma's boy...which i love!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Steph and Luke!! So glad to see you've found us. It's funny that Hav puppies seem to need to see us more throughout the night than during the day, but having the crate 'up there' works. How wonderful that Luke was quiet and not upset those times you left. You're doing everything right, and the advice is bang on so far. Don't hesitate to ask anything you like! There are a ton of threads on every topic you can imagine, so if you can't find them, someone will steer you in the right direction. 

CUTE boy!! I love your little guy!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Luke is so sweet! I am in love with him!!! 

Welcome to the forum, can't wait to watch him grow


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Steph, your little one is a cutie.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

What a yummy little puppy! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG!!! Such cutes puppies...IWAP!! Someone has to tell Alan that Guapo NEEDS a permanent playmate!


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sooo...how long do they usually have to be crated during the day on average? I'm starting to feel badly that I have to stick him in there and leave during the day (even if I do come home a few times to take him out and run around). He hates it when I leave even if he's fine with the crate itself. I'm thinking about the expen thing just so he'll have more room but then I worry about running into issues with him pottying inside while we're gone and he does SO well in his crate with keeping it dry the whole time!


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

He is so adorable. Love his coat.


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

And sorry I don't know the answer to the crated during the day question. I'll keep checking back b/c I want to know that answer too


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh and THANK you all for the kind words!! :biggrin1:

StephB


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Luke is beautiful and WELCOME to the forum!!!!:welcome:*


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

If you do the expen leave out some potty pads just in case.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

How's Luke doing?


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

He's doing well! If you look under the training forum, I have a post there titled "Anyone use an Ex Pen?" It's near the top. 

In a nutshell, with my work I have alternate weeks. One week I stay close to home (that was last week) and it's very smooth and easy for me to come home periodically throughout the day to let Luke out. The other week, I travel 30-45 minutes away. My intentions for this week were to be gone a MAX of 3 hours at a time to let him out since I know he can hold it for 3 hours. Well, it didn't work out that way and two days in a row I had to be gone 3 1/2 hours. He soiled his crate both days. And it was SO hectic for me to get back home. Even 4 hours would have been more doable. 

So I decided to keep him in an ex pen with the cushion from his crate to lay on and some pee pads and some toys. I did it for the first time today and it ended up being quite funny! You'll have to go to that thread to see what happened! LOL! But he has taken to the pee pads quite nicely! And he seems happier in the ex pen. So I feel better now.

Thanks for checking in!!


----------

